
React's “Driven by Facebook” principle concerns me - rebelliard
https://rebelliard.com/blog/react-driven-by-facebook-principle-concerns
======
dexwiz
You can also read this as Facebook eats it own dogfood. So any issues with
React also affect Facebook. Customers drive products no matter if that's is
paying customers or a OS users. Facebook would be lying if they said they
weren't customer #1.

Second, the argument against React because FB killed Parse is a misnomer.
Parse was a service, and in the days following it shutdown announcement, a
plethora of OS, self-hosted solutions made the rounds. So the issue wasn't the
code, it was the servers running it. React is code. If Facebook kills the
React project, the code will still be available. If Facebook's interest
strongly diverge, we can always fork React. Or more likely, jump ship to one
of the other component frameworks.

